# Attracting bees...and not meaning to



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

You should not have such a sweet daughter! There are no bee repellants. Bee Quick is all natural oils that beekeepers use to remove bees from hives. It is the only liquid allowed in Organically Grown Honey hives. It smells good too without perfumes they put in repellants!


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Sounds like you need to change to a repellent that does not have lemongrass oil, there is different types out there just for children.


----------



## okaive (Jan 27, 2011)

also if you do go with another repellent or sun block, make sure it doesn't have banana oil in it.


----------



## frostygoat (Jun 3, 2008)

Good job on the research. Maybe give that stroller a good baking in the sun to break down some of the scent. Always tough to cover up a strong scent with another scent. But maybe febreeze?? 

I know its not funny but your description made me chuckle. That is an interesting side effect of natural bug dope. Maybe the company needs to put a pied piper of bees warning on the tube...


----------



## Growing Boy (Jan 28, 2009)

Can I use your daughter as a swarm attractant? My bad! My wife as a lifelong, 60 year resident of East Texas says rub her down lightly with fresh basil. Best mosquito repellent she's ever found.


----------



## tdrollo (Apr 26, 2011)

Mmmmmm, I love basil! Well, I will be happy to send you this Badger Bug Balm if you want to use it to attract bees! It smells rather yummy to me also. Heck, I'll send you the whole stroller and you can build a hive in it! It's an old stroller...been through 2 kids, maybe it's time for a new one. I'm afraid if I leave it sitting in the sun bees might start to call it "home."

Really, it is kind of funny. Especially since I have tried to tell several people (including my husband) that bees have been following us. He tells me "it's because they can smell your FEAR!" Other people laugh at me like I am delusional. Actually, I don't really fear bees. I'd be really upset if it were wasps or yellow jackets, but so far they don't seem to be attracted like the bees. Maybe the bees just get there first.

So is that a NO to the orange oil? Some people have also told me to rub it down with bounce softener sheets. I like the sound of this Bee Quick. I will check it out for sure. And I'm making a note to say NO to banana oil.


----------



## pokerman11 (Feb 9, 2009)

You are correct that lemon grass attacts honey bees. I use it for just that reason, as well as often put it in their feed. As far as a repellent, about the only thing I know of is liquid smoke. I've had limited success with some liqued smoke dilluted in water and put in a spray bottle. Then spray the thing you want to to keep the bees off of. I've done this for my pool as the bees love this one area near the ladder. It does keep the away, but the downside is liquid smoke smells like - well liquid smoke. It will make your stroller smell like a campfire (or big texas BBQ), it also can stain if you are not careful.


----------



## pokerman11 (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh yea let me say a big NO to Bee Quick.

Bee Quick is basicly just butyric acid (ever watch Whale Wars?) - it has to be the strongest and worst smelling thing on earth. Anything that touches it smells like it for a very long time and it's REALLY BAD. I mean REALLY BAD


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

BeeGo and Honey Robber are butyric acid. Bee quick is a blend of natural oils that Jim Fisher keeps secret. Bee Quick smells like almonds.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Lemongrass oil is a major attraction. Citronella is a minor attraction to bees (similarities to Lemongrass oil).


----------

